# How do I teach "go to"



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

We are slowly mastering easier tasks (sit, come, etc..) but I would like to teach Karma to do something(s) a little better.

We camp with family and friends who basically are family, everyone has one or two dogs, so it's all good in the 'pack' type atmosphere. Karma did well last summer staying close to us, and even at 4 months, she did amazing watching/staying close to monkey our 4 year old little girl whenever she wanted to venture away from the camper and play with other kiddos. 

So the next command i want Karma to learn is to "go to Momma (my fiance)" and "go to the girls" and have her follow them around. She follows me around ALMOST perfectly. So understands "go to bed" already, but i do not want to assume (we all know what happens when you assume) that using the same teaching method for that, will also work with what i want to accomplish with going to my fiance and girls. 

Any advice/input on what i should do? or tips? 

I'm used to stubborn bullies that only want to lay around passing gas, sleeping, and snuggling. So i'm having a blast with Karma. I like a challenge and i get just as much satisfaction out of training her as she does with her rewards


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I like this question. 

I don’t know all the steps but I know the first is learning names. I do this by lining everyone up (kids, dogs and husband) and pass out treats saying their name. Then the humans pass out the treats I gave them saying name until the dogs have eaten all the treats. 

We also do hide and seek games, “Find [enter kid name]” and the pup searches.

But neither of these have the dog stay with the person.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

I like that game! something to try later once she learns names!

I will make sure to keep everyone in the loop for this, in case they also want to do it with their GSDs. Karma is a quick learner, but i am unsure how quickly this will be picked up. lol


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don't know level of food or prey drive your dog has, and that is a factor regarding motivation and teaching new behaviors. You could start with a place box or pad and tell the dog place and wait for the dog to move toward the pad/box. Mark and reward the first movement to the box or pad. Keep repeating and the dog should self discover that getting closer yields a reward and eventually the goal is to get the dog to go to the box/pad. After many repetitions, add one of the people you want the dog to go to and add the command (it can be anything like "go to") and then add the person's name while they stand next to the box/pad. Again, many repetitions. Then move the box/pad to a slightly different location and repeat using another person and their name. Many repetitions and reinforcements. Then use two people and two place boxes/pads and progress from there. You can also point your hand in the direction you want the dog to go to.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

i believe that will be a little easier to follow than what i had envisioned in my own mind! lol. Thank you Chip! 

Karma is very food motivated. I have used the command "Karma, here" and snapped my fingers and she will come and sit at my feet. Her reward has been a 1/2 treat, and when we were crating her at night, i would then tell her to go to bed, and then feed her the other 1/2 of the treat. Now, "Karma, here!" works to get her to come back to me, and then she will follow me up the stairs and go to her soft bed at the base of our bed.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

so mini update. Been a busy busy week, but last night the Mrs. and I started to lay the ground work for this training. I stood on one side of the livingroom and gave Karma the command "here", and she sat at my feet waiting further instruction. I told her "go to momma!" and she just looked at me. I had my fiance say "come to momma" and she went right to her. Gave praise and let her run off in the house again.

We did this another 3 times, until she actually followed my command of "go to momma", and went on her own. She got LOTS of praise and belly rubs.. At the end of the night, the mrs. went upstairs to go to bed while i got ready for bed. I told Karma "go to momma" and she ran after momma and up the stairs. When i got into our bedroom she was already curled up on her bed. She got lots of lovins before we all finally went to sleep.. 

STILL amazed at how freaking smart these dogs are. Will continue on this process at time allows in this busy season.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wonderful. I use this command to get my husband. Especially if my dogs come in wet and I want him to towel them off


----------

